# Never seen this in 40 years



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

My buddy and I were on Erie last night in our kayaks fishing for smallies. There was one other boat out by us. This jet skier comes flying through about 60 mph. No big deal, he is an a-hole but I have seen that a million times. He then turns around and comes back. This time he is doing figure eights about 50 feet away from me. He then proceeds to leave and come back multiple times doing these figure eights right by all of us including the boat and zig zagging in between each of us. There were times he got so close I thought he was going to hit one of us. This all went on for about 45 minutes. I know there is a certain level of ignorance out there but I had never seen anything like this before. My buddy is more confrontational than me so he tied on a jig and flung it at him once.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

You need a flare gun


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

next time video tape it and get the watercraft numbers, then turn him in.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Had one do that to our pontoon on Atwood a long time ago. We shot him with the fire extinguisher when he got close enough.


----------



## mchewyw (Mar 31, 2015)

Sounds like fisherman harassment to me, I would get their OH numbers and send in a complaint, that's just ridiculous.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

2 oz weight and a treble hook.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Years ago when the old stand up jet skis first came out, I was fishing for White Bass from the old Lakewood Park fishing pier. There was a huge school of them and about 10 guys were chucking agitators at them. Along come 2 jet skiers and they start doing figure eights in the middle of the school and spook all the fish. The guys on the shore (me included) start yelling and swearing at the jerks. They in turn start hollering back and flipping us off. A couple of the guys start lauching the agitators at them, but the guys move just out of range. This goes on for about 5 minutes and the guys on the jet skis actually drop trou and start mooning us. What they didn't realize is that I had an agitator that was made out of a broom stick and about 3 ounces of lead on a 7 1/2' rod. Needless to say, here's the wind up and the pitch and I was a couple inches West of a perfect brown eye shot. It was almost perfect! While the high fives were going around on shore, The two guys took off. I would have bet good money that the guy wasn't going to be sitting comfortably for a couple of day after!

Just thought I'g share that with you.

Wes


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

I had something similar happen on an inland lake several years ago with a young pup and his girlfriend passenger. When he got close enough, I had my partner call out the registration numbers while I "called" the authorities on my cell. I had an animated "conversation" with no one after fake dialing as his girlfriend/passenger looked back at me. They got the heck outta Dodge, probably afraid that Daddy would find out. Kinda stupid but it worked.


----------



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

I like to fish the pier at Edgewater from time to time, and the jet skiers there are complete utter tools. They constantly go flying by trying to snag people's lines, go shooting under the pier, doing donuts around the pier etc. There's even a regular group of about 8 of them on weekends that will try to capsize people in canoes or kayaks. 

We've told the Rangers numerous times and they don't do jack. We're considering calling the Watercraft people or Coast Guard next time they're messing with the yakers... that's endangering someone's life.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

< vent on >

This year I have found my fellow fishermen to be worse than the pleasure boaters. That could be due to the fact that I am usually on and off the lake before the lice infestation, but still...

Just last night (a rare evening trip) at Berlin, I had 4 different fishermen full throttle well within casting distance of my anchored 14 footer. Come on guys....I would expect that from a jetski but not a bass boat, never less 4 different ones.

When you see a guy fishing, particularly anchored, can you give him just a little room? If I can cast into your speeding boat you came too close. And believe me, I was fan casting, they seen it, and still plowed right through the area I was targeting...each of them every time. It is not as if I was anchored in the channel. They literally went between my boat and the shore while there was plenty of lake for them to navigate around the anchored fisherman.

Sure...its their lake to. But dang... seems like when it is time for THEM to leave the lake, get out of their way, to heck with the rest of us. Good luck casting through my wake wash he says....smh.

Be considerate of your fellow fishermen..give them room! We have enough jerks out there that don't fish, they do not know better (they do but don't care) but us fishermen should!

< vent off >


----------



## ravenrob (Sep 29, 2014)

I go to Guntersville every spring. The "fishermen" down there are even worse than up here. I've had them park ON TOP of marker buoys that I was casting to just because they saw me pull out a 3# bass. They're the same ones that will come blasting up to the ramp while you're trying to launch/ retrieve your boat, causing a wake that damn near bounces your boat over the trailer and into the bed of your truck. I've had that happen at West Branch, too..


----------



## ravenrob (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope they ding their props....


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Not all Sea-doozers are inconsiderate,,BUT a fair share are... & they prove that regularly!! I have thought for a long while now,, that most people on those danged things are of the mind set of Stewart,, of the Mad TV show of years ago,,80s-90s,, "LOOK what I can do"!! They(Sea-Doozers) must have a real need to be seen by others?? Showing off & attracting attention,, Strange deprived little people LOL!! I wish there was a cast-able Barbed wire version Spider wire fishing line....I'd buy some!!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

That's what wrist rocket slingshots are for with marbles to boot !!


Erieangler51 said:


> 2 oz weight and a treble hook.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Sonar... it's sea-boozers! Lol. Berlin is bad. I frequent the bridge, the no wake zone!!! That everyone hauls a$$ through. Fishermen, pleasure bags, and the guys riding the cute little sea ponies. The big pleasure boaters that like to rev their expensive motors up under the bridge are the best. I think to myself... I used to do that stupid shi+ when I was 18. These guys are 40... Have fun on the lake tools! I too, hope you ding your props.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

I don;t fish edgewater but probably couold fix those guys with some hight test braid and a treble snagged onto the bottom. Set it tight or tie it off.


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

if you can film them and give it to a sheriff there is a chance he may give them a ticket and if they do get a ticket I bet they wouldn't do it again c ticket has to cost a couple hundred or more


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

ravenrob said:


> I go to Guntersville every spring. The "fishermen" down there are even worse than up here. I've had them park ON TOP of marker buoys that I was casting to just because they saw me pull out a 3# bass. They're the same ones that will come blasting up to the ramp while you're trying to launch/ retrieve your boat, causing a wake that damn near bounces your boat over the trailer and into the bed of your truck. I've had that happen at West Branch, too..


If they cause damage to your property due to Thier wake, they are responsible!


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

A few years ago I was fishing for perch off cleveland when we had a dummy show up.About 45 boats were anchored and catching fish.All of a sudden a boat came right at the pack at about 25 mph.we began yelling and waving and at the last minute he veered off.Well the idiot turned after about a hundred yards and came again a little faster and closer.His wake tossed us around like toys in a bathtub,The third time I grabbed my rod with 150 yards of 8lb. test and a three quarter ounce erie derie,sure enough he came close and I cast in front of his boat.I left the bail opened,and all the line peeled off my reel onto his motor.After a few minutes he slowed down and stopped.well for a good while all i saw was a knife and heard him swearing.Karma i guess.I forgot to mention beer was on his vessel,probably imparing his judgement.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

KTKIFF I feel your pain... these jet skiers have no boundries... I was fishing a marina on lake erie about 2 weeks ago when a jet skiers started to drive about 50 feet from us.. I threw out one time and he ran into my line, so than he was really driving close screwing up our fishing... we called the coast guard , but they said it was a dnr issue... they said they had dnr on the other line and the dnr would call us back.... needless to say dnr didn't cair enough to call us....ugh!!! There was also a restaurant close to us where people were sight seeing outside and the jet skier came close enough to splash them .... I see it more often than not these jet skiers are rude , and disrespectful. .. not saying there all that way , but from my experience more often than not...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

it seems there is always that 10 percent of people that are just a holes in everything we do. get there numbers and turn them in to the dnr.
sherman


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Ok, today's my day to B&C about jet skiers. These guys go out of their way to tick off boaters. Yesterday afternoon at the Portage - Old State Park ramps 4 of us were waiting our turns in the rigging lane to launch. All of a sudden a 40-something who should have known better passes all of us, goes to the head of the line, rigs one of the two jet skies he is towing and proceeds to launch (by himself) tying up both of the 2 available ramps.

I think the guy ahead of me said something to him when he parked his trailer but it doesn't phase these d-bags.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Not sure what's happen this year, but I've had more issues this year then 10 years prior. It's fishermen, pleasure boaters (pontoons), kayaks, jet skiers, etc. Amazed at how many idiots are in this world and it's getting worse.

The lack of any consideration has almost gotten to the point where I say the hell with it and stop going.


----------



## ravenrob (Sep 29, 2014)

Don't stop going...That will just mean they win. For the longest time, I would get pissed off by stupid people...now I look at them as a source of entertainment. Life is much happier for me now.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

ravenrob said:


> Don't stop going...That will just mean they win. For the longest time, I would get pissed off by stupid people...now I look at them as a source of entertainment. Life is much happier for me now.


Stupid people I get that maybe holdup a ramp or spook the fish. But when it endangers myself or my kids that's a whole different ballgame.


----------



## ravenrob (Sep 29, 2014)

Endangering someone's life is a completely different ballgame, I agree. I was referring to the day to day stupidity.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

I've had bad experiences with bass boaters at Guntersville as well.
I fish from a 17' Deep V Aluminum. When bass fishing a cove, I've had bass boats move right in and start fishing in front of me. Once commented to one, that I thought "the line formed at the rear." To which he replied that as long as I was fishing out of a "Crappie Boat" (Not a $50k Ranger) if was understood that I was crappie fishing and the bass boats had every right to pull in and fish for bass.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

BMustang, I fish from a bass boat, for bass, and I've heard the same kind of crap from other bass fishers. I agree with you 100% and it is one of the reasons, among many, that bass fisherman and bass boaters have a negative image with many in the fishing community.

Ethics are ethics and I've been crowded more by other bass boats than any other category of fishers. Just my experience but I think it has something to do with the tournament mentality (which I also think is a crock but that's a whole nuther can of worms).


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

I don't recall what y'all's laws in Ohio are, but here in Texas, we can just take a picture of the jerk, contact the local GW and let the jerk have a "come to Jesus" meeting with said game warden about harassing fishermen. It's a pretty steep fine here and nice to have on the books.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Freakin' bassholes in their fancy boats!


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

After spending the week camping at Atwood I must say that I am relieved the the lakes that I regularly frequent (Berlin, Milton) do not have a mega population of pontoon boats. (ie: 1000's of them)

Considering the chaos that these operators caused me all week those bassholes don't seem so bad now. I got lines run over twice (cost me almost $20 worth of line) by idiot pontoon boats and one came so close to my boat I swear he hit my trolling rod tip. There is an entire lake. But no...they want to come right up on you. The guy that almost took my rods was looking for a fish report. If he wouldn't have had a bunch of kids on board he would have gotten a "report" alright. Instead I shook my head in disbelief.

Weekend pontooners at Atwood are the worst. No doubt in my mind now.


----------

